# US-UK Tax Adviser Recommendation Please?



## Sunhk (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I moved from the US (neither of us is US citizen but may be resident alien for tax purpose) to the UK last July. We now have to deal with our complicated US and UK tax situation. We are looking for professional help within reasonable price and have heard of Buzzacotts, US Tax Financial Services, and Tax Advisory Partnership (also found a list of tax preparation service providers supplied by Embassy of US). Anyone has any recommendation? Also any idea on the cost please (we've got one quote which is around GBP 650+VAT; however it's only an estimated amount)? Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!

P.S. The list provided by the Embassy of US in London which was last updated in 2010: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/unitedkingdom/164203/cons-acs/tax_preparation_services.pdf

Iris


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Like the US Embassy, we're really not in a position to advise on specific tax advisors here. It's possible someone may have had personal experience with one or another of the ones you've mentioned, or those on the Embassy list. There are also a few tax advisors who are members here in the forum and who may have advertisements posted in the Classified sections (check the one for the UK and/or US sections in particular).

If you have specific comments to make about a tax preparer, it might be best to contact Iris by PM. But if anyone has general hints about how to find a tax preparer overseas, please post them here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Iris,

Depending on your circumstances in the UK such as whether you are employed or self employed etc. you may also need to register for self assessment with HMRC and file an annual self assessment tax return.


----------

